# Glossmax



## joshm (Jun 27, 2009)

Just wondering if Glossmax will be open tomorrow (1st April). According to your opening times, you are open on Wednesdays, but I came down today at around 2pm ish, and you were closed 

Thanks, 
Josh


----------

